# Low Point Darins



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

What are the low point drains for? What do I need to do with them during winterization, de-winterization or other times?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

im sure thier are many views on them but I drain my water after every trip. I cant stand to think of water sitting in the lines for extended lenghts of time. I remove the caps and open a faucet. When its done I put them back on till next time. If you have never removed them they are put on VERY tight. Usually a pair of channel locks and needle nose plyers can bust them loose. Now for the winter I winterize as normal and at the end I crack the caps to remove the water in the last part of the lines. I assume it could freeze between the caps and the last faucet.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

To be honest, in the 5 seasons that we have enjoyed our Outback, I have never removed the two low point drains for the water lines. When we winterize, I used compressed air, followed by the pink stuff. Therefore, I have never felt the need to remove them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They are intended to allow for draining of the system by opening them and the faucets. If you notice how much the pipe bends and twists, you will realise that they will probably only take out 3/4 if you are lucky. I only have used them occasionally when I wanted to mostly drain the system .


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> im sure thier are many views on them but I drain my water after every trip. I cant stand to think of water sitting in the lines for extended lenghts of time. I remove the caps and open a faucet. When its done I put them back on till next time. If you have never removed them they are put on VERY tight. Usually a pair of channel locks and needle nose plyers can bust them loose. Now for the winter I winterize as normal and at the end I crack the caps to remove the water in the last part of the lines. I assume it could freeze between the caps and the last faucet.


X2.

I only tighten them to finger tight - as tight as I can get them without pliers. They have never leaked since. If you blow out your lines with compressed air, there still may be some water left in the low point drain lines. Mine stick down several inches below the belly, so I cannot see how compressed air would evacuate them. And if there is any residual water left after blowing out the lines, it could migrate there and then freeze.

I use them to drain out the system if I will not be using the trailer for a couple weeks (along with draining the water heater). Otherwise, I leave water in the lines - except in the hottest weather. I don't know the quality of the water from the campgrounds, so I don't want to take the chance of anything "growing" in the water lines. I also use them to drain the system (and open all faucets to be sure all lines are drained) prior to adding the pink stuff. Once drained, I replace the caps and then let the pump suck the pink stuff from the jug as I open faucets - starting with the furthest faucet from the pump and working my way toward the pump). Never had any freezing problems so far. But then, this is the first year where we've had several consecutive days of -20 F weather! (I have my fingers crossed - because the pink stuff can freeze or at least get slushy and expand. That's why I keep faucets open after winterizing. It gives the pink stuff room for expansion, should it need the room.)

Just my thoughts.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Low point drains? Winterize? I must plead ignorance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why don't you remove the factory plugs (which are a HUGE PITA to remove) and replace with a draincock?

$3 now and you're good to go for the life of the Outback


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim, that's a great idea, but aren't the low point caps a female thread?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Jim, that's a great idea, but aren't the low point caps a female thread?


Just cut them off and start from ground zero....insert barbed thread and your good to go.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim, that's a great idea, but aren't the low point caps a female thread?


Just cut them off and start from ground zero....insert barbed thread and your good to go.
[/quote]










So simple even a caveman could do it. Thanks for the tip, I think I'm going to add this to the list of must do's this spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> So simple even a caveman could do it. Thanks for the tip, I think I'm going to add this to the list of must do's this spring.


Glad to help...


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone. It will be in the 40's here tomorrow and I will try to open those drains. Since I never have done it ,I hope there is no freeze damage. I do see the pink stuff in those lines, but not all the way to the end. So we will see. I like the idea of a draincock. I too will be doing this change. 
Do all/most of you leave your faucets open during the winter?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

psychodad said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. It will be in the 40's here tomorrow and I will try to open those drains. Since I never have done it ,I hope there is no freeze damage. I do see the pink stuff in those lines, but not all the way to the end. So we will see. I like the idea of a draincock. I too will be doing this change.
> Do all/most of you leave your faucets open during the winter?


I do leave my faucets open all winter, and I do remove the low point drains. I will run water in the trailer just about all winter. Unless the temperature is only in the teens in the day, then I rely on the campground facilities. I just blow out my lines each time while I am packing up. I only use the pink stuff down my drains so that the traps dont freeze in between trips.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Low point Darins? I thought that was when Dick York was replaced by Dick Sargeant on Bewitched.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

campdoc said:


> Low point Darins? I thought that was when Dick York was replaced by Dick Sargeant on Bewitched.










I noticed that, too, but wasn't going to go there! That's because my typing looks dyslexic from time to time, too.

(Hope pshchodad has a good sense of humor!!!)

Mike


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I have a sense of humor.







I guess I should wear my glasses when typing. I am trrying to deny that getting older thing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

psychodad said:


> Yes I have a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that too...but then I got a a pair of $8 reading glasses while in London on business and WOW...things came right back into focus.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes I have a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that too...but then I got a a pair of $8 reading glasses while in London on business and WOW...things came right back into focus.
[/quote]

Yeah - me too! I had gotten in the mode of reading our electrical schematics with a magnifying glass the last few years. And then the magnifying glass started coming with us on trips, so I could read the road atlas. So when my DW went for her annual eye exam last year, she scheduled me for an appointment at the same time.

Thought I'd get by with low-power reading glasses, but now I wear bifocals







(when I feel the need - just can't get used to having those things sitting on my nose all the time).

I just keep repeating that old adage over and over - "You might have to grow older, but you don't have to get old!"

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just keep repeating that old adage over and over - "You might have to grow older, but you don't have to get old!"


I agree....

I think Jimmy Buffett said it the best.

_I'm growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I'd rather die while I'm living than live while I'm dead
_


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just keep repeating that old adage over and over - "You might have to grow older, but you don't have to get old!"


I agree....

I think Jimmy Buffett said it the best.

_I'm growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I'd rather die while I'm living than live while I'm dead
_
[/quote]

Yep. DW sometimes tells me I act like I'm 18. I say thanks for the compliment dear.


----------

